# black bug, white antennae



## mascencerro

As I peeped into my viv, I noticed this:


















I know, not the best pics in the world, but glass was fogged up mostly and if I would have cleared it, the bug would have moved.

It is about 1/2" long, has white and black legs, and white tips on the antennae. Of course, I have no idea how it got there, but right now it seems to be just chillin on a brom leaf moving its 'feelers'. I saw it fly from one leaf to another for a moment, but it mostly just sits.

Any ideas?


----------



## Catfur

It's hard to tell for sure from your photo, but it looks like a Black Soldier Fly. Have you by any chance ever fed Phoenix Worms?


----------



## mascencerro

Catfur said:


> It's hard to tell for sure from your photo, but it looks like a Black Soldier Fly. Have you by any chance ever fed Phoenix Worms?


nope, only things I've fed are FF and springtails.


----------



## Jer

Looks like a winged ant to me. Flies do not have long antennae like this guy has.


----------



## Dancing frogs

I was going to say soldier fly as well...


----------



## xm41907

it's a parasitic wasp from the family Braconidae. I can't tell what genus it is from the picture. If you can get a clear picture of the wing venation, I could ID it better. Was there only the one? depending on the type of Braconid it is, it could have a varying biology. There are both internal and external parasitoids. Also some are solitary and some are gregarious. The majority of Braconids are parasitoids of caterpillars, have you found any? 

James


----------



## mascencerro

I've browsed through images of the black soldier fly and the parasitic wasps, and it looks more like the fly than any of the wasps I saw, just judging by the body shape and abdomen, but that doesn't mean much. The only main difference I see between this one and the pics of the soldier fly are the white tips on the antennae. I tried to snap another shot of the bug, but as I went to get a pic, the batteries died and my camera shut off, then the bug hid under some leaves.

This is the only one I have seen in the tank, and haven't had any caterpillars for the wasp to host that I know of.

I'll charge the batteries and try to snap a better picture tomorrow if it will be photogenic for me.


----------



## xm41907

I'm still willing to bet it is a wasp. I spent a good part of my masters degree identifying and sorting wasps. If you can collect it. a 100% positive identification between a fly and a wasp is the number of wings it has. Diptera, the order of flies, all have only 2 wings. The hind wings are modified into stubs called halteres which are primitive gyroscope like organs (why flies are so hard to swat!) Wasps will have 4 wings. 

My reasoning for standing firm based on your pictures is the wings shape/venation, and how they are held. In addition, the back of the head is curved, similar to the front. Fly heads are more contoured to fit snuggly to the thorax. Some soldier flies are considered wasp mimics but once you've looked at them under a microscope enough, it becomes easy to catch the subtle differences. 

Here are two pictures to compare the differences:

Soldier fly:









Braconidae:









If you can catch it, check the number of wings. Here is a picture of the modified hindwing (halteres)










Best Regards,
James


----------



## Jer

It is definately not a fly. It is a member of the Hymenoptera, whether it be an ant or a wasp I do not know. Flies do not have long antennae like this guy has!


----------



## mascencerro

Here is the clearest shot I could get with my ol' junky camera. I think my finger came out more clear than the bug. Anyway, I watched it jump around and fly four quite some time, and believe that it has 2 wings. Also, its head looks like it fits the same shape as its body, as opposed to being a ball attached to the thorax. In the picture it was tilting its head because I was moving the leaf to get a focus (which as you can tell, I couldn't really get too well).

Hope this helps a little, but doubtful.


----------



## xm41907

that is most definitely not a soldier fly. Take a look at this picture of a soldier fly and notice the shape of the eyes. see how sharply the back edge of the eye is, it looks almost as if it was cut off. This is a common characteristic of Diptera. Also notice the antennae. They are not long and have a distinct elbow. There are few antennal segments as well, characteristic of Diptera. 










Now compare that to this picture of a Braconidae. Notice how the head is more fully round, how the eyes are not as large in relation to the head as are Diptera. Also, notice how long the antennae is and its shape. This is called moniliform, long with many similar sized segments. 










As for the number of wings, it is hard to distinguish between one pair and two pair on a moving insect. many species of Hymenoptera have modifications to couple their wings together, making it appear as only one pair of wings. My suggestion is to either collect it into something you can observe more closely or wait for it to die/ kill it and take a close look. Halteres will be easily spotted as stumps sticking out from each side right where hind wings would normally be attached. 

Let us know what you determine!

James


----------



## mascencerro

Well, as far as I can tell, the ID will go unknown for now. I've been looking for the past couple days and it appears the UFO is incognito. I haven't seen it perching or flying anywhere in the tank for days.

Oh well, it was interesting to try at least.


----------



## dartsami

Looks like a saw fly from the Genus Macremphytus

try this link http://bugguide.net/node/view/68064/bgimage?from=24


----------

